
Rationalizing Startup Ideas - Kevin_S
https://medium.com/@kyle.smith.bgsu/rationalizing-startup-ideas-7625d0491efe#.y18rmtm0u
======
Kevin_S
Been working on my writing, and wrote this up this morning. Let me know what
you think.

